# Accentra smoke in hopper update



## Trying To Keep Warm (Dec 30, 2007)

My Accentra (freestanding model) is burning fine now. Earlier postings of feed/start up/flashing light problems seem to go back to the combustion motor. It was plugged enough with soot and ash to prevent it from starting. No combustion motor -- no feed -- no ignition, etc.

But I still have some smoke in the hopper when the hopper is getting low. I've checked with two dealers about this and both have told me about a Harman factory authorized modification that should be done. It involves drilling a .25" hole in the feeder body housing. The slide plate cover is removed and the hole is drilled into the wall next to the auger. This is to fix some sort of backdraft/pressure problem. I quickly saw the service fax that Harman sent to the dealers regarding this fix. It should slow down pellet resin build up on the slide plate.

New Accentras come through with this modification. If there is a number 2 engraved on the back of the feeder housing the stove is all set. My stove is a year old and does not have that number or the fix. 

Also, the outside air is contributing somewhat to the problem. The very cold outside air may condense and be part of the problem -- really not sure about that. 

So both dealers have techs to do the job -- depends which one is availble the earliest after the Holiday. And it's under the Warranty.

Any one hear about this Harman mod?


----------



## GVA (Dec 30, 2007)

good to hear it's working.
yes I've heard of the mod but your stove being so new I would have thought it had been done..
It should STOP resin build up on the slide plate this is not normal.


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Dec 30, 2007)

I think reference to resin build up on the slide plate is also mentioned in the service bulletin fax as well as the detailed "hole drilling" info. My stove was purchased new last Fall but I don't know when it was built. Could have been in a warehouse for a while.

Although it does have the additional five small rear holes in the burn pot which makes it newer production. I remember seeing a Harmon sheet about those five holes a year ago. Dealer said they help prevent excessive carbon build up in burn bot.


----------



## John H (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone have a copy of this technical bulletin?
 I would like to read it.

  Thanks John


----------



## stovemanken (Dec 31, 2007)

Suffice it to say that the information you have recieved from your dealer(s) is correct.  My only addition is that you need to get this mod done ASAP, as it is a good thing to catch it early, as cleaning the feeder later is very involved.  The mod works beautifully and makes the stove burn even better.  Actually, there is no "technical bulletin."  Some dealers have been given instructions about this but it does not have the status of a TB.

SMK


----------



## Dougsey (Dec 31, 2007)

How can one tell if this mod has been done?

I got my Accentra this fall but it was made in '06.


----------



## Bxpellet (Dec 31, 2007)

Does this modification apply to all Harman stoves or just your model, Where is the date to see when the stove was made?


----------



## tinkabranc (Dec 31, 2007)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> Where is the date to see when the stove was made?



The month and year the stove was built should be "punched" out on a plate on the 
back of the stove.


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 1, 2008)

I see the plate with model, serial #, UL listings and test dates  but no Manufacture date.Am I looking at the right area,


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds like the right spot.  On my stove, the bottom left of that plate 
shows the date stamps.


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 1, 2008)

On my advance, there is a plate top right, looking at the back of the stove, the only number stamped is the serial #, everything else is printed, is the test date the same as the manufacture dates?


----------



## rayers2 (Jan 1, 2008)

After 1 1/2 years I started getting smoke in my hopper like many others here in my Harman P38.I am using outside air and a thermostat. I let it go for a while and was seeing a residue on the slide plate in the hopper. I kept cleaning it up and did a total clean of the stove to no avail. Finally the stove refused to feed pellets and was clunking at times like there was a jammed pellet or something jammed in the feed area of the stove --
Cleaned the stove and saw nothing jammed. I called my dealer Ace Swim and leisure and they sent a tech the next day. He pulled the auger on the stove and said the stove was history and needed replacement. He showed me the auger and said that the ash should go no farther than the second ring on the auger and mine went all the way to the back of the auger. He said that there were problems with some of the harmans. The tech said that he a had a stove in stock but had to get Harman approval for the replacement and modification. I questioned him on the modification. He told me that they had to send the new stove to a machine shop and modify the burn pot and pressure relief chamber tube. I thought this was odd that Harman had an issue and the new stoves were not corrected. I finally got the stove and they had drilled 10 extra holes at the bottom of the burn pot and drilled 2 holes in the back of the stove and ran a piece of hose from one hole to the other by the feeder assembly So far no problems with the stove and no smoke in hopper. The tech also said that outside air was not the cause of this. I guess I was lucky to get a tech that knew the issue. He said that my stove is the 3rd one to get this mod no problems with the others. I noticed that the window on this stove was getting dirty real fast tan residue and the flame seemed a little lazy so I increased the draft just a tad and glass is staying clean now and have a good active flame. I'll keep you updated if any problems arise with the mod but is looking real good so far...


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 1, 2008)

How would I know if my Advance had the modifications done I purchased the stove in the summer, On the back panel it is stamped Advance 2, I got some smoke in the hopper 2 or 3 times sinse I started using it, The dealer said it was the OAK, If I disconnected it that would solve my problem. does any one have this modification in writing from Harman that I could get a copy of, I would love the go there in person and presented to them, and see what they have to say, they are already hinting that you are out of my territory for servicing, Never told me that when I forked over my $$$ at time of purchase, But I will deal with that when the time comes!!


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the Advance stove, just the Accentra. Dealer only told me that if there is not a number 2 on the feeder body the stove needs the mod. He showed me the sheet from Harman with instructions about this. He had no problems showing me the sheets. If I had asked for a copy he probably would have given me one. I won't attempt anything myself -- this is Harman's fix. 

It would be nice if the dealer had notified me about this since I'm registered with them. Would save a lot of phone calls. Sort of like a auto recall notice. Guess they wait until there is a complaint.

My Accentra (freestanding) serial number is 21665.


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the fast reply, Serial # is 0124925, It says Advance 2 on the back plate above Serial number, still can't find the Manufacture date, other then that issue with the smoke in the hopper, stove is working, keeping the house warm, gas use for Nov. $60.00 Dec .$80.00, I am sure Con Ed. will send someone here in January to check things out, They did the same to my Father in law when he ran his wood stove.


----------



## GVA (Jan 1, 2008)

I believe the date is coded into the serial # though not sure I'll let SMK field this.  Also I believe the problem is only on the older Accentra again SMK will probably clarify...


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks GVA, you have a Advance do you see the manufacture date on the back panel?


----------



## stovemanken (Jan 1, 2008)

You won't see the mods on new stoves until sometime this year (2008).  Advance and Accentra FS are the stoves that are most likely to need this mod.  I have seen a positive correlation between outside air and this problem, but not always.

Put it this way:  If you see smoke in the hopeer, the stove has not been modified.  Call your dealer ASAP and have them contact Harman ASAP.

BTW, I (and several others) have succussfully cleaned stoves that had this problem and returned them to service.  One important factor is this:  catch them early and they are easier to clean.  We have caught them fairly far along, done the mod and the pellets did the cleaning.

SMK


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 1, 2008)

SMK, when you say clean your stove are you talking general maint. cleaning, because the only thing that I haven't cleaned is the inside the housing were the auger spins, once a week I give the stove a thorough cleaning with everything scraped clean. Also are you a authorized Harman dealer,and have you seen this bulletin from Harman about the Mod.


----------



## stovemanken (Jan 1, 2008)

"Cleaning" in this case refers to the internal cleaning of the feeder, which is beyond the scope of most end users.

From what you have said, you are doing everything exactly right and that is great.  This particular problem has nothing to do with normal routine maintenance.

Yes, I have seen the drawings for the mods, but they have never been formalized into anything that has been issued to the dealers.

The way Harman is handling this is on a case-by-case basis, therefore you need to call your dealer and tell them exactly what is going on and that you need an answer from Harman through them ASAP.


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 1, 2008)

OK, I got it, I will call and present the info I have recieved about this topic, I will keep everyone posted.

Happy New Years!!


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 1, 2008)

My Accentra freestanding has a plate on the back -- says date to manufacture: Sept. 06.

Hope dealer does not give me a hard time. 

Shouldn't they pull the auger before any mods are done to see the extent of build up?


----------



## rayers2 (Jan 1, 2008)

That is the first thing that the tech did when he looked at my P38. He just pulled the auger and said that the stove needs to be replaced. Another issue that he mentioned is that Harman has changed Manufacturers of the auger motor on the P38 and they are real noisy. He could not quiet it down had a bad vibration to it. He tried 2 auger motors and swore a few times cursing Harman. Then he replaced everything the auger and bushings cam the whole works. Was quiet for a day then started again. In the meantime he sent me a bill for $27.00 for a trip charge because he could not figure it out the 1st time. I really was getting steamed now and called him back and refused to pay the trip charge due to the fact that if he fixed it right the 1st time he would not have had to come back. I asked for the manager and explained what had happened  
He said to pay the trip charge or he would not service the stove again. I told him to stick his service and called Harman and explained what had happened they gave me some more dealers in my area and were not to happy with Ace Swim and Leisure. I finally decided to dig into it myself and found that the auger motor only has 1 physical mount and that is the coupler to the auger then the other side of the auger mount is just a shaft that slides into a O-Ring very poor mounting design. The bearing in the auger motor and gearbox is a little out of spec and caused a vibration of the auger motor assembly. The fix was to shim the back of the gearbox with a chunk of silicone like a block which took the slop out of the assembly and you can't even hear the auger motor run now. I am shocked that the tech could not figure that one out all he had to do was grab the auger motor and pull on it a little and the noise would stop. If Harmon is not going to watch the QC on the auger motors they will have a lot of unhappy customers out there. I also did this mod to my Dads P38 and his is finally quiet also. If they are going to continue using the crappy auger motors they should have another mount from the back of the gearbox to the back of the stove to eliminate all the play in the assembly. Well enough on the rant, Over all Harman has a good product but they need to have the engineers take a closer look at things.


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you still have the number that you called for Harman? I would like to call them and ask them about the mod. before I speak to the dealer.


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think that last number question post was directed to me but I sure wish I could talk to Harman first. All my conversations have been with the dealer. I'll be on the phone with them again first thing tomorrow. 

If they do clean the auger and do the mod and say all is OK how does one be sure that the stove is safe and corrected 100%?  I can't then bring up the replacement issue can I?

Stay tuned!


----------



## rayers2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Harmans Number is 717-362-9080


----------



## minnow (Jan 2, 2008)

Please post what Harmon tells you. I'd be interested to see if after being bought out fi their customer service has improved.  Previously, they tell you to call your dealer and have refused to deal directly with the customer.


----------



## John H (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Accentra FS pellet stove. Can anyone tell me where to look in the burn pot for the 5 extra holes. (per the mod)

  Thanks John


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the dealer's tech, He told me to look at the back of the stove on the feeder box below the auger  and see if the #2 has be etched in the metal, If there is no number the modification has not been done , I am at work when I go home I will check this out and call him, I will post my results, The plot thickens. God I love this!!


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 2, 2008)

My Accentra FS has 5 holes in the burn pot. They are very close to the inside edge -- just in front of the auger. It has the normal holes up front, too. My Accentra is a Sept. 06 model. Dealer told me the other day that these holes help reduce the carbon build up. I'm not totally sure but I think the Accentra stoves started coming through like this around the time I bought mine.

Should hear from my tech today regarding service for the gummed up auger (and mod).


----------



## swalz (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this mod also for the Harman XXV; I just had one installed about 3 weeks ago and I am getting a lot of clinkers and at the bottom of burn pot chunks of carbon on the sides and in front of the auger. I am also getting a lot of ash on both sides inside of the fire box and the glass gets very dirty after 6 - 8 hours of burning. The dealer doesn't seem to be much help and they have a new owner that took over after I bought the stove. 

I have attached a picture of my burn pot after burning for about 6 hours after scraping.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 2, 2008)

swalz said:
			
		

> Is this mod also for the Harman XXV; I just had one installed about 3 weeks ago and I am getting a lot of clinkers and at the bottom of burn pot chunks of carbon on the sides and in front of the auger. I am also getting a lot of ash on both sides inside of the fire box and the glass gets very dirty after 6 - 8 hours of burning. The dealer doesn't seem to be much help and they have a new owner that took over after I bought the stove.
> 
> I have attached a picture of my burn pot after burning for about 6 hours after scraping.



Hopefully the mod is not needed in the XXV but I cannot confirm. 

The brand of pellets you are using can contribute to your issues.  
I am switching back and forth between three different brands this season to find a favorite.  
One of them creates alot of clinkers and makes a mess of the glass within hours.  
When I switch back to the other brand, there is less ash and the glass stays clean for a couple of days.


----------



## GVA (Jan 2, 2008)

swalz said:
			
		

> Is this mod also for the Harman XXV; I just had one installed about 3 weeks ago and I am getting a lot of clinkers and at the bottom of burn pot chunks of carbon on the sides and in front of the auger. I am also getting a lot of ash on both sides inside of the fire box and the glass gets very dirty after 6 - 8 hours of burning. The dealer doesn't seem to be much help and they have a new owner that took over after I bought the stove.
> 
> I have attached a picture of my burn pot after burning for about 6 hours after scraping.


Clinkers happen...
the glass getting dirty is either a poor pellet or a draft problem,
was the stove draft tested? it looks like the flames are leaning towards the glass in the pic but hard to tell...


----------



## stovemanken (Jan 2, 2008)

The XXV  has NO need of anything we are discussing in this thread. Also, what is wrong with your picture?  That is a GREAT FIRE!  You have some folks who are not used to Harmans that are advocating scraping the burn pot 3 times a day, which is a total waste of time.  Excessive cleaning will do nothing but push ash down on the igniter and fill up the intake air chamber.  The underfire feed design pushes excess ash off as the fresh pellets are augered in.  The owner's manual says clean the pot once a week. Western pellets are supposed to be "rocket fuel" (so I am told) and I throughly scrape every 2 weeks.  I have abused stoves over very long periods and notice less than 20 degrees of differnce in the discharge air into the room.  BTW, that is a GREAT way to compare stoves; just ask for a stack thermometer and compare stove that have been running full balst for 1/2 hour.  The room is what you want hot, not the atmosphere!

SMK


----------



## swalz (Jan 3, 2008)

GVA said:
			
		

> swalz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No the stove was not draft tested and the flames do tend to go toward the glass. The dealer said the flame was fine and I asked if they did a draft test and they said that it was not needed. I am going to request that they do the draft test, sometimes the flame is perfect and other times it is all over the place. Seems that the right side has a lazy flame most of the time but the left seems ok, I will start a new post if needed.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rayers2 (Jan 3, 2008)

swalz  I was having the same issue dirty glass after the mod. I increased the draft just a tad on my P38 and glass is staying nice and clean now. From what I saw they had drilled 10 extra holes in the burn pot and are very close to the auger also. My flame was not real active after the mod and the ash was just building up in the pot. I just tweaked the pot on the motherboard a little from 11:00 position to 11:45 position and all is well. If you get to much draft it will blow unburned pellets out of the pot. I adjusted mine just by looking at the burn and ash. I will have a friend check the draft for me soon but I bet I am real close...


----------



## cantman (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had my XXV for 45 days now and am getting to know it better.  I have "tested" three
different brands of pellets and am starting to understand the burn system/draft/ash accumulation/
window cleaning intervals.  I am heating a 700 SF rectangular office with very poor insulation and
an under insulated drop ceiling into an open/ventilated attic.  I have mine set to feed level 2.25/room 
temp mode high/manual ignition/Honeywell thermostat/outdoor air kit.  I set the XXV's thermostat to 80
degrees and use the Honeywell thermostat set to 68 degrees.  It seems the Honeywell settles in on the temperature 
more accurately.  With this setup,  I push, not scrape, the excess ash out of the burn pot each morning and usually
in the late afternoon. I have been doing a full cleaning about once a week, but this interval will change to every two to 
three weeks. My glass does not so much soot up, but gets fly ash and fine ash coating (light tan color) which 
I can wipe off very easily with a paper towel.  If I have clients coming over I will wipe the glass lightly for 20 seconds
and it looks great.  Most of the accumulation happens at the top of the glass.  I eventually will have to wipe the glass 
with a glass cleaner made for stoves about every two to three weeks.  I did the install with draft test
and the draft I have is good. The stove burns about 40# of pellets per 24 hours.


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 5, 2008)

Quick summary of today's service call.

The tech pulled the auger, cleaned it and the auger tube. Also did the mod -- drilled the .25" hole in the feeder body (removed slide plate and drilled through feeder body). This mod is a more recent mod than the 2 hole rear feeder body drill/add tube mod. This is not the first time these techs have drilled this hole.

Tech said auger tube had a lot of pellet resin build up and melted pellets stuck to the auger tube walls. But he said he's seen a lot worse build up in other Accentra FS stoves.

Stove was back running fine for a few hours. However, when I went to fill the hopper, the smoke was back, just like before. Techs are coming by tomorrow to check this out. I have to admit, they were very thorough and are definitely keeping on top of this situation. My concern is that will this smoke again cause the same resin buildup and will I have the same problem next year when the warranty is up? Is this a design flaw with this stove? Hopefully I will find out tomorrow. On a previous posting there was mention of residue on a couple of the auger rings and Harman said they wanted the stove returned. Before the tech cleaned the auger today, there was resin build up on the entire auger.

I'm convinced there is too much heat backing up the auger and somehow reacting with the pellets to cause this problem. This afternoon when the hopper was getting fairly low there was a lot of smoke back lurking in the hopper. Just not right.

At this point I think Harman should be advised. Will know much more tomorrow late afternoon after techs check it out again.


----------



## Dougsey (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the update and please let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Dougsey (Jan 5, 2008)

Trying To Keep Warm- Would it be possible to post a pic of the hole they drilled?


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll take a photo of the hole and post it. I don't want to get back into the stove until the techs look at it. They will be here this afternoon.

If I did not run the pellet level down I would probably not notice the smoke. It would not find its way up through the pellets quickly. But the resin build up would slowly continue out of site.

Last night when I shut it down smoke was pretty intense. When I shine a flashlight into the glass cover you can see it.


----------



## pegdot (Jan 5, 2008)

I think you should definately put something in writing advising Harman of the problem and keep a copy for yourself. I've had to do that before with products that had a problem that started while under warranty and was on going after the warranty expired. It made it possible for me to either get the problem fixed or get the item replaced by the manufactorer.


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 5, 2008)

Good point about advising Harman. I have a feeling that after my meeting this afternoon I'll be doing that.


----------



## GVA (Jan 5, 2008)

are you saying that they just drilled one hole in the feed body and left it open? hh:


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 5, 2008)

As far as I know they drilled one hole in the feeder chamber wall. They removed the cover where the slide plate is and went in through there. Not the back of the stove.


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 5, 2008)

When you send the letter make sure it's registered mail and have them sign for it also send a copy to the dealer and have them sign for, Start the documented paper trail! Also send Photos with receipt.


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 5, 2008)

OK on the reg. mail. hope I don't have to use it.

Accentra FS update -- tech came by early this afternoon. He's convinced that what ever smoke I'm getting now is from the residual buildup that he was not able to remove. He did spend a lot of time and very carefully I thought cleaning the auger tube and the auger. He burned off the build up which was deep into the chamber where the pellets drop (next to slide plate). But he could not get it all.

There is a new air flow in there now which could slow down the burn off process. This makes sence to me. I may not be correct about burn off -- could be just the heat from the stove that is sort of melting the resin. There is no fire backing into the auger.

Tech said to give it a few days and then let him know how it is working. Glad to hear that they follow up. He said they write up a detailed report and submit it to Harman. Of course serial number included! 

So that's it for a few days. Then I'm going to shut it down, pull the feeder body cover and take a look at the slide plate and the surrounding area and see how clean it is. I'll get a photo of the hole!

One other note of interest -- the flame now seems to be more even than before. An earlier post said the stove should burn better with the mod. This afternoon I'm convinced it is burning better. Now if the residual smoke goes away I'm all set.


----------



## Dougsey (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone unserstand this problem of smoke in the hopper? 

1.The firebox and hopper have negative pressure. When I open my hopper door, it's obvioue there is suction there as noted by the change in the flame. How does smoke move against the neg pressure?

2. The auger is always moving pellets foward into the burn pot. How does the fire move backwards into the auger?

I don't get it.


----------



## toastyinri (Jan 6, 2008)

Is it possible that there may be bad seals at the auger box and it's sucking in air through the tube and igniting the pellets in the tube?


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 7, 2008)

Stove is going into second full day with no signs of any smoke or smoke smell in hopper.

The only thing I'm considering replacing is the clean out cap at the bottom of the exhaust tee pipe. At a cold start up there is some smoke that blows out around the bottom of the cap. Does not seem like it's coming from the twist lock area. Tech said that he's seen this before. Once the full draft and fire is going the smoke goes away. Seems like the cold air coming down the pipe is pushing some smoke back down the pipe. Stove exhaust shoot and pipe is clean. Vertical pipe run is 5 feet to 90 degree turn and out the wall through thimble.

I tried sealing up the bottom with high temp. metal tape  -- did not help much.

Anybody seen this? If the low draft setting was way off would that contribute to this?

Thay bottom cap is Duravent 3PVP-CO, 3"


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 7, 2008)

Just checked stove -- pellets getting low -- and there is the smoke back again in hopper. So much so at one point that when I shine a flashlight through the glass door the bottom is almost hard to see through the smoke.

I'm going back to the dealer tomorrow. Now I'm convinced this stove has a major flaw in it.


----------



## Dougsey (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that the smoke is back.

You've only had that stove for 3 or 4 months, right?


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 7, 2008)

This is my second winter with it. No problems last winter. Very strange because the stove now seems to be burning with a better more even flame after hole drill.

Have you run your pellets fairly low and ever see any smoke? Smoke does not come through with a good amount of pellets in the hopper.

Can't be the outside fresh air -- outside air was "warm" today.


----------



## Dougsey (Jan 7, 2008)

I ran the hopper out yesterday so I could vacuum out the fines... no smoke.

But this is my first season with this stove and maybe this problem won't effect me until next year.

How often do you scrape your burnpot?

I scrape mine every day or two or three depending on pellets used. What I'm finding is that the need to scrape is reduced quite a bit when burning New England Canadian pellets (softwood). I could probably go a week without scraping with these pellets if I wanted to.


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Jan 8, 2008)

I scrape the burnpot as often as you do. I keep the stove very clean.

Interesting about your New England Canadian pellets. I hear around here that they create less ash than the New England pellets from NH and burn better. I'm almost tempted to buy a few bags of the Canadian and run them through as a test.

I'm off the the dealer tomorrow and plan to bring back copies of all the info sheets about this mod I had done. 

What I'm really worried about is this -- if I keep the hopper full I'll have no smoke, but what is happening in the auger tube and surrounding area? Is resin staring it's slow build up again -- and totally out of site!

By the way I have a Quadrafire Castile fireplace insert in the living room. I use the same pellets and have had no issues with that stove at all.

The Accentra is in my kitchen in a corner.


----------



## freebird77 (Nov 11, 2008)

Trying to keep warm, Update on the hopper smoke problem?


----------



## Trying To Keep Warm (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been running my Accentra FS quite often since the middle of October. And I must say without any trace of smoke in the hopper!!

Late last winter I had the jumper tube mod done in the rear of the stove. This most definately fixed the smoke problem. Flame is much better and I have a much cleaner burnpot -- with very little scraping. 

Next time I have the stove apart for cleaning I'll try to get some photos of the first hole mod and the later tube mod. Did not get photos last year.

I often wonder what would happen if the power goes off with the stove burning away. Well last week the lights went out -- sub station power problem. The flame slowly faded away and there was quite a bit of smoke still in the stove but it did not leak out. I think the my five foot vertical pipe run helped with it's "chimney draft". Make sense?

I did vacuum out the combo. motor area the next day. Thought some soot might bind it up since it was not shut down properly.

Anybody out there experiencing any smoke in their hoppers? Hope not -- it was a real pain prior to the fix.

Trying To Keep Warm.


----------



## Matt715 (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone have a pic of the holes drilled in the burn pot? I think I have had the jumper tube mod done (there is a clear piece of tube running into the back of the hopper area- see pic) but I don't have a 2 scribed below the auger. I have quite a problem with carbon buildup by the end of the auger and up into the auger tube and if I don't keep the feed setting on a 3 or above it really builds carbon quickly especially if I have it on room temp and the stove goes to an idle state. Maybe the 5 hole mod will help this out? A service tech is coming out to check out my woofing issue (which he has never heard of before) and I would like to have everything taken care of in one appointment if possible.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## freebird77 (Nov 12, 2008)

Smoke in my P61 last spring . They came out and did the tube thing, and it seemed ok, but now its back, sometimes. Dealer repairman is coming today to check it out, again. ill keep you posted.


----------



## freebird77 (Nov 12, 2008)

Technician came out today, pulled slider plate checked draft, which was ok, and took pics to send to harman. Have to call in a few days to see if they will replace the stove, or what. Ill keep you posted when I find out anything else.
Also, the man was actually early, and once again very neat and profesional. So far I cant complain about the service from Kitchen Hearth and Stove of Binghamton Ny


----------



## GVA (Nov 13, 2008)

Mattman193 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a pic of the holes drilled in the burn pot? I think I have had the jumper tube mod done (there is a clear piece of tube running into the back of the hopper area- see pic) but I don't have a 2 scribed below the auger. I have quite a problem with carbon buildup by the end of the auger and up into the auger tube and if I don't keep the feed setting on a 3 or above it really builds carbon quickly especially if I have it on room temp and the stove goes to an idle state. Maybe the 5 hole mod will help this out? A service tech is coming out to check out my woofing issue (which he has never heard of before) and I would like to have everything taken care of in one appointment if possible.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


Disconnect that fresh air intake next time the stove woofs and see if it goes away..


----------



## Matt715 (Nov 13, 2008)

GVA said:
			
		

> Disconnect that fresh air intake next time the stove woofs and see if it goes away..



So far after running it for about 2 hours w/o the fresh air hooked up I haven't had any woofing. When the installers installed the stove they just stuck the flex pipe in the stove intake and clamped it in the exhaust pipe w/o any silicone on it. I did try wrapping the joints about a week ago with duct tape to seal them up but it still was woofing. Does this mean that I have a resonant piece of tubing or my intake needs to be adjusted or??


----------



## Matt715 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, its still woofing but not as much. I guess I will have to see what the repair guy has to say..


----------



## millhouselives (Nov 14, 2008)

Having read this thread, now I am wondering if I should call dealer regarding this modification. My Accentra FS was purchase in August  "08" and picked up by me in Sept. 08.  I didn't install until 1st weekend in Nov. I just started my fifth bag of Lignetics Pellets. 

Stove manufacturing date is May of "06" according to metal plate on back on stove. I have not had any smoke at all in hopper and I am wondering if I call the dealer are they going say something like "Oh! no smoke in hopper, then you don't need the mod."

In this thread there seems to be some confusion as to if this mod is optional by the dealer or if it is some type of technical bulletin issued to the dealers  (you know maybe something like a safely recall). Seems to be it would be something that the dealers would want to do asap before things get real bad in stove. It would save them money I would think to do the mod and not have to replace parts or stove.

So I am also wondering why some Accentra FS stoves have smoke in hopper problem but others don't or is it something that will develope over time. thanks


----------



## freebird77 (Nov 14, 2008)

Im having it with my P61. Awaiting word from the dealer.


----------



## Bxpellet (Nov 15, 2008)

My Advance had the same problem, the dealer said it was a Tech. Bulletin by Harman. I even have the diagram that was faxed to me showing the Mod, with directions on how to do it.


----------



## Matt715 (Nov 15, 2008)

Millhouselives-

My stove was made in '06 and installed this fall but the tube mod was done at some point in time before I got it (as seen in the pic above). You may just want to pull a panel off the back of the stove and see if you've had it done before you call them. I have checked my hopper many times at various levels of pellets since reading this post and I have never seen or smelled a hint of smoke in my hopper.




			
				millhouselives said:
			
		

> Having read this thread, now I am wondering if I should call dealer regarding this modification. My Accentra FS was purchase in August  "08" and picked up by me in Sept. 08.  I didn't install until 1st weekend in Nov. I just started my fifth bag of Lignetics Pellets.
> 
> Stove manufacturing date is May of "06" according to metal plate on back on stove. I have not had any smoke at all in hopper and I am wondering if I call the dealer are they going say something like "Oh! no smoke in hopper, then you don't need the mod."
> 
> ...


----------



## millhouselives (Nov 15, 2008)

Mattman193,

thanks, I will check the back of stove today, hope I am one of the lucky ones and that the mod is already done. I did look at the burner pot plate and I didn't see any extra holes.


----------



## millhouselives (Nov 17, 2008)

Mattman193,

Didn't have chance to check until today, but looks like I am one of the lucky ones, there the clear plastic tube in back so looks like mod was done either at factory or dealer before I received. Thansk for the tip. Good luck to everyone else and hope you all get it done without too many hassles.


----------



## Hammerjoe (Nov 17, 2008)

Is it possible to get pictures of those mods?
I am not sure what it is supposed to look like and I want to take them to my dealer and discuss about this.


----------



## millhouselives (Nov 17, 2008)

hammerjoe,

look on page 3 of this thread mattman posted picture of tube in back of stove.


----------



## Hammerjoe (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw that picture but I thought there were other mods as well or maybe I missed something?
The tube mod has been issued as a bulletin by Harman correct?
I need to confront my dealer with as much info as I can, because they are clueless.


----------



## breklaw (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it me, or does it look like they are applying a negative pressure to the hopper, to suck out the smoke? Kind of like a car's emmission system sucks the gas fumes out of the gas tank and burns them? While that MAY get rid of the smoke, does it fix an underlying problem? Just a wild thought. Just where does the other side of that clear tube go? VERY INTERSESTING!!


----------



## Matt715 (Nov 18, 2008)

breklaw said:
			
		

> Is it me, or does it look like they are applying a negative pressure to the hopper, to suck out the smoke? Kind of like a car's emmission system sucks the gas fumes out of the gas tank and burns them? While that MAY get rid of the smoke, does it fix an underlying problem? Just a wild thought. Just where does the other side of that clear tube go? VERY INTERSESTING!!



That was my thought too was that they were creating negative pressure to keep the smoke out. I had a service tech out at my house this morning and he had mentioned that the "newer" stoves have a pressure sensor in the hopper so it shuts down when there isn't pressure in the hopper. I asked him about the "newer" models and he was dancing around the subject because I said mine was made back on '06 but I got it this year. Anyway, I'll try and remember to bring my inspection mirror home for work tomorrow and see if I can see where the tube actually goes.


----------



## auerdone (Dec 29, 2008)

I have an Accentra. Some people say the newer ones have 5 holes drilled in the back of the burn box to help reduce carbon buildup, and some say 10 holes. 

Anybody have a picture of the holes in the burn box.

Thanks


----------

